# Christmas & Winter Desktop Images



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Does any one have or know of any links to good desktop images showing Christmas or Winter scenes? The season always seems to be gone before you know it! So hopefully this will set the mood of this time of year. Post them here!

Images like this (but bigger for desktops; 1152x870 or higher)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

If you look through the "holiday" & "photography" galleries here you'll find a few good ones.

Maybe a few on this site too.

-H


----------

